# Viper battery backup question



## J521 (Jun 10, 2010)

Does the battery backup keep the alarm system working should the battery go dead?

I just had the Viper 5902 installed about a month ago with the battery backup addon. I had an issue with my car battery going dead and discovered when i tried to use the remote it said "out of range". I took it back to the installer and was told that the battery backup only keeps the siren going should a theif disable the battery after the alarm was triggered. Is this true??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes i believe that is how it works


----------



## J521 (Jun 10, 2010)

dai said:


> yes i believe that is how it works


wait...which way is how it works?

anyone else have some helpfull input? I want my alarm to still work if the battery goes dead :\


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

J521 said:


> wait...which way is how it works?
> 
> anyone else have some helpfull input? I want my alarm to still work if the battery goes dead :\


 it only provides a siren feed should the alarm be going off when they disconnect it. its not fool proof by far, in fact most car owners think this is so. And it gives them a false sense of security witch always comes back to bite them.
Ever hear the phrase "locks are to keep honest people out"? If they want you car bad enough they can flat bed it off the street, usually they will brake a tail light remove a bulb and insert a penny to disable the alarm. Nothing is fool proof, my opinion its a waste! The alarm is enough.


----------

